# Empire help



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello there.
My empire army is under way I have been on warhammer-empire and have got alot of tactics and ideas.
So I would like to ask my heresy members for some help.
A few weeks ago I won a great deal on ebay, hope it was a great deal.
For £74 I got all undercoated black :

Hero's and Lord's
- Empire General mounted on Griffon (new Type)
- Wizard Mounted on Horse
- Wizard on Foot x 2 (new type)
- Warrior Priest with Great weapon (new type)
Core Units
- Spearmen x25
- Halberdiers x 20 (new Type)
- Knights x 10
- Hand Gunners x 20
- Hand Gunners x 20 (new Type)
- Milita x 19
Special Units
- Great Cannon including 3 crew
- Mortar including 3 crew
- Great Swords x 20 
- Pistoliers x 5 (still in original box and unopened)
Rare Units
- Helstorm Rocket Battery 
-Army Book


So right now I think i need to go buy some more statetroopers to make into Swordsmen. Are Halberdiers and spearmen not that great ?
So is there anything else you think I need to get to help expand this army. I am planing on playing at 2000 points. I know empire is not that strong if you dont play with Stanks or gunlines. But I would like it to be a fun army which you really feel like you owned that win.
Also I am thinking of getting a war altar as I like the idea of them. Is there a model. Also where can i buy a Pegasus ?
Also should I make my Pistoliers into pistoliers or Outriders ?


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

go go outriders! if you want a fun empire army than a nice thing to do is go mass core guys with in the center big spearmen blocks to hold your lines. greatswords with a nice handgun detachement. also its not lame to field more shooty things. hellfire batterys are great fun (not the rocket kind) cannons will give you great weapons against monsters and anything else that is heavy hitting in your opponents army. than all you have to do is park your mass core against his with some knights in the flank and you have a good shot at winning. its basically what you feel like playing


----------



## Gen. Confusion (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks like you got a real good start there. You should get some swordmen to round out your core choices. About 30 would do well. Also you should get some knights. They can protect your flanks and add more speed to your army. I would suggest taking pistolliers as well. They are probably the best fast cav in the game. These guys are great for march blocking and redirecting.


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

I'll second pistolliers. March blocking and redirecting frenzy units is a must, especially since you don't have any flaggies to feed to such a unit. Outriders are good, but don't provide any more damage output than a ton of handgunners. Pistolliers on the other hand can put a dent in most units while doing the whole fast cav redirect thing. Don't be fooled by outriders having the fast cav rule, it gives them some nice advantages, but due to their move-or-fire weapons they don't fill the traditional role of fast cav. 

There is a war altar model, but it's old and pretty weak imo. I'd suggest picking up a WP model and then building your own.

You can buy pegasus wings for a plastic horse model, check the GW site under Empire - Bits, or check the bits websites online.

Halberdiers and spearmen are good, just like swordsmen. It's best to use a diversity of state troops so that you have flexibility. Halberdiers in particular make great detachments.


----------



## MrJiggs (Mar 6, 2009)

The War Altar is kind of cool. The lector with a Speculum, Sword of Power and Armor of Meteoric Iron can be rather annoying. If you do go outriders my advice would be to "borrow" a hochland from the handgunners. It gives you a good way to deal with those pesky war machine crews and mages. On another note I personally hate Empire spearmen. Their WS is bad, their armor is worse. Id stick to swordsman with either free company or halberdiers as detachments. And of course knights are always fun.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I won't go to much into army picking as the Empire is quite diverse and really its best to work out what troops work best for your personal play style.
What I can say is always pay the extra point for sheilds and don't be scared to use your sheilds and hand weapon combo instead of halberd or spear depending on each situation, The extra save can be more important than damage output.
With the knight units I prefer to use them as throwaway units of 5 rather than dedicated combat units as I find they are not as killy as other units of their type but can do enough damage when used to hit distraction units or flanks.
With magic you either have to go all or nothing to make an impact and I often use just warrior priests instead of wizards as they give greater benefit to the units they join but still generate dispel dice and state trops are cheap enough to shrug off a few magic missiles.
If I think of anything else I'll write up more later.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks guys. I just brought two more state trooper boxes to make in to Swordsmen.
Also I am thinking of making a very frantic army with Warrior Priests and Knights of Sigmar. I Dont want it to be a State army but an army of the Church of Sigmar swored to battle the evil on the Empire's boarders. 
So want colour do you think I should use for the Statetroopers ?

I have two lists in the making so will post them up.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

sigma?-gold would be good, as is black. however, try to stay away from yellow and black *unless you wish to die.*


----------

